# Polonés / Polaco



## Miguelillo 87

Para mi sorpresa hoy encontré, que te puedes referir a los habitantes de Polonia de estas dos maneras.

Ella es Polonesa o Poloca

Él es Polonés o Polaco.

Al parecer en el diccionario de WR, dice que ambos sirven para referirse a la nacionalidad de la gente polonesa/polaca  

¿Uds cuál usan?

Personalmente he escuchado y dicho más Polaco(a) que Polonés(esa)


----------



## sunce

Según el DRAE se puede decir de las dos formas, tanto polonés/a o polaco/a para las personas naturales de Polonia


----------



## Miguelillo 87

sunce said:


> Según el DRAE se puede decir de las dos formas, tanto polonés/a o polaco/a para las personas naturales de Polonia


Sí sunce eso ya lo sé, pero ¿Tú cómo lo empleas?

¿Qué es lo que se usa en España en el hablar diario?

¿Polaco o Polonés?

Gracias


----------



## sunce

, ahhhh, pues yo utilizo y oigo polaco/a; polonés suena más literario.


----------



## yserien

Primera noticia que en español se puede decir polonés, aunque es cierto que una obra inmortal de Chopin, se llama la Gran Polonesa. Es un claro galicismo. Aquí todo el mundo dice polaco.


----------



## Jellby

El DPD da "polaco" como único gentilicio de Polonia.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Jellby said:


> El DPD da "polaco" como único gentilicio de Polonia.


 
Pero la RAE y WR no.
Entonces supongo polonés está en desuso, y lo normal es Polaco ¿no?


----------



## Zane012

Por lo que yo tengo entendido, el uso más habitual es Polaco, ya que podemos distinguir Polaco como nativo de Polonia, y Polones como modelo de coche que hoy en dia se puede ver todavia por las calles de Cracovia, ( se trata de un modelo muy antiguo )


----------



## atenea_84

Yo siempre he dicho y oído "polaco".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Zane012 said:


> Por lo que yo tengo entendido, el uso más habitual es Polaco, ya que podemos distinguir Polaco como nativo de Polonia, y Polones como modelo de coche que hoy en dia se puede ver todavia por las calles de Cracovia, ( se trata de un modelo muy antiguo )


 
Bueno es que aquí en México ni idea de ese carro.


----------



## yserien

y la obra inmortal de Chopin siempre se llamó en español la gran polonesa. lo demás polaco


----------



## yserien

Zane012 said:


> Por lo que yo tengo entendido, el uso más habitual es Polaco, ya que podemos distinguir Polaco como nativo de Polonia, y Polones como modelo de coche que hoy en dia se puede ver todavia por las calles de Cracovia, ( se trata de un modelo muy antiguo )


Igual te refieres al antiguo Traban, alemán. Ah ! Bienvenido al foro ! Yo tambien ando cerca de Alicante.


----------



## yserien

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pero la RAE y WR no.
> Entonces supongo polonés está en desuso, y lo normal es Polaco ¿no?


No, polonés es un claro galicismo.Nunca se usó en España. (creo)


----------



## jester.

yserien said:


> No, polonés es un claro galicismo.Nunca se usó en España. (creo)



Supongo que, ya que se trata de un gallicismo, se desaconseja su uso, ¿verdad?


----------



## Jellby

yserien said:


> y la obra inmortal de Chopin siempre se llamó en español la gran polonesa. lo demás polaco



*polonesa*
f. Mús. Composición que imita cierto aire de danza y canto polacos, y se caracteriza por sincopar las dos primeras notas de cada compás.


----------



## haldudo

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pero la RAE y WR no.
> Entonces supongo polonés está en desuso, y lo normal es Polaco ¿no?



Ambas son correctas.


----------



## yserien

jester. said:


> Supongo que, ya que se trata de un gallicismo, se desaconseja su uso, ¿verdad?[/quote
> 
> galicismo. Si la mayor parte de los foreros dicen que no es de uso,que nunca oyeron, será mejor no utilizarla. Que mucha gente la usa y la RAE se ve obligada a incluirla en el diccionario ? Si, pero hoy por hoy es lo que hay.-


----------



## chinco

en espagnol de espagna se dice polaco/a.
en mi opinion polones viene del frances...
a si que yo me quedaria con polaco/a


----------



## yserien

haldudo said:


> Ambas son correctas.



¿De donde has sacado que "Ambas son correctas" ¿Conoces el término francés "polonais" ? Supongo que sí. ¿ y entonces¿
Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## sunce

Yo personalmente sólo he usado el término polaco/a, pero según el DRAE los dos existen. 
*polonés**, sa**.**1.* adj. Natural de Polonia. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Europa.*3.* f. Prenda de vestir de la mujer, a modo de gabán corto ceñido a la cintura y guarnecido con pieles.*4.* f._ Mús._ Composición que imita cierto aire de danza y canto polacos, y se caracteriza por sincopar las dos primeras notas de cada compás.

*polaco**, ca**.**1.* adj. Natural de Polonia. U. t. c. s.*2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Europa.*3.* adj. Se dice del partido político que gobernó en España desde 1850 a 1854. U. t. c. s.*4.* adj. Se dice del individuo de uno de los bandos en que se dividían los aficionados madrileños al teatro, en el siglo XVIII y comienzos del XIX. U. m. c. s.*5.* m. Lengua de los *polacos,* una de las eslavas.*6.* m._ C. Rica_ y_ Cuba._ Vendedor ambulante, en particular el que se dedica a vender ropa por las zonas rurales.*7.* m._ C. Rica._ *hebreo* (ǁ del pueblo semítico que conquistó y habitó la Palestina).*8.* f. Prenda de vestir que usaron algunas clases militares.


----------



## indigoio

Hola estimado Miguelillo:

Pues sí. Como has dicho, por acá en México sólo se escucha _polaco_. Al menos yo nunca he oído _polonés_.
Y gracias por el dato, para saber y que no me agarren en curva, no?

Interesante que en Brasil se prefiera polonés. 


Índigo


----------



## yserien

¿Que ahora la RAE lo acepta y lo incluye en el diccionario ? Pues muy bien. Tantó proliferó el hasta ahora galicismo polonés que acabó aceptándolo. Lo que demuestra que la RAE goza de buena salud. A partir de ahora se pueden usar indistantemente. Yo, sin razón alguna que lo justifique, seguiré usando mi viejo y querido polaco. Gracias a todos !! Esto si que es un foro!!


----------



## Jellby

yserien said:


> ¿Que ahora la RAE lo acepta y lo incluye en el diccionario? Pues muy bien. Tantó proliferó el hasta ahora galicismo polonés que acabó aceptándolo. Lo que demuestra que la RAE goza de buena salud. A partir de ahora se pueden usar indistantemente. Yo, sin razón alguna que lo justifique, seguiré usando mi viejo y querido polaco. Gracias a todos !! Esto si que es un foro!!



No creo que sea algo nuevo, para mí que es un galicismo anticuado. Como digo, en el apéndice de países, capitales y gentilicios del DPD sólo aparece "polaco", y se supone que el DPD tiene prioridad.

(La primera aparición en el diccionario de la RAE es en 1869, y la entrada remite directamente a "polaco", que aparece desde 1803).


----------



## Cicerón

Yo siempre he oído _polaco_, aunque creo que en catalán se dice _polonès_.


----------



## mont blanc

¡Hola!
  Quería saber qué es la  diferencia entre polonés y polaco

  Se trata de la novela de Álvaro Mutis: _Ilona llega con la lluvia_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se pueden utilizar los dos términos aunque es más habitual "*polaco*".

Te adjunto un post sobre el tema (en español):
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:K_wqUVPwBE8J:forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D316456+polaco+o+polon%C3%A9s&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr


----------



## mont blanc

Muchas gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que polonesa (al menos por acá) se limita a la música (siendo Chopin el más famoso de sus exponentes).


----------



## evonde

En Colombia, se usaba "polaco" como término despectivo para referirse a los judíos. Puede ser que Mutis, un autor colombiano, quiera usar "polonés" en lugar de "polaco" para esquivar las connotaciones negativas.


----------



## chics

Cicerón said:


> Yo siempre he oído _polaco_, aunque creo que en catalán se dice _polonès_.


Hola.
En catalán se dice "polonés". En castellano se nos suele "escapar" también, aunque nos autocorregimos... Lo que no sé es si originariamente también se decía aquí _polonés_ en castellano "auténtico" de aquí, como un regionalismo si quereis, y luego se nos ha impuesto la palabra que usa la mayoría, o si realmente todos se confunden de vez en cuando por influencia del catalán (del francés no creo) casualmente mucho más que otras palabras (por ejemplo, a nadie se le escapa nunca "chinés" para _chino_).

Yo personalmente no puedo evitar que _polaco_, con ese sufijo en _*-aco*_, me suene despectivo. Mucho más feo, aunque la única opción correcta, que "polonés".


----------



## ryba

Buenas:



chics said:


> Hola.
> En catalán se dice "polonès". En castellano se nos suele "escapar" también, aunque nos autocorregimos... Lo que no sé es si originariamente también se decía aquí _polonés_ en castellano "auténtico" de aquí, como un regionalismo si queréis, y luego se nos ha impuesto la palabra que usa la mayoría, o si realmente todos se confunden de vez en cuando por influencia del catalán (del francés no creo) casualmente mucho más que otras palabras (por ejemplo, a nadie se le escapa nunca "chinés" para _chino_).



Lo destaco como respuesta a todos los que se empeñan en sostener que es un "claro galicismo".

Creo que hay menos razones para decir que _polonés_ es un claro galicismo que para decir que _polaco_ es un claro italianismo.

En latín se decía _Polonus, Poloni_.  



chics said:


> Yo personalmente no puedo evitar que _polaco_, con ese sufijo en _*-aco*_, me suene despectivo. Mucho más feo, aunque la única opción correcta, que "polonés".




Coincido plenamente. Además de sonar a _sobaco_ (rima consonante), es un término despectivo en portugués brasilero. Para no desvirtuar el topic solo pongo un enlace. En esa discusión hay foreros que señalan que en el idioma polaco al gentilicio en cuestión se le dice _Polak_ y por eso el término _polaco_ es más cercano al nombre original.

Me gustaría destacar que en polaco la palabra _Polak_ se acentúa en la o /pólak/. Para evitar o disminuir la "malsonancia" en castellano solo haría falta no desplazar el acento. Ahí quedaría *_pólaco_ que es cómo no se dice (1) ya que aparentemente no lo sacaron ni del polaco ni del latín sino con mayor probabilidad del italiano. Es lo que hay...


 (1) sin embargo en el caso del natural de Austria: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=austr%C3%ADaco

Saludos.


----------



## alfre445

Una vez escuché, hace unos cuantos años atrás, que la selección de fútbol de Polonia pedía que los llamaran "Poloneses" en vez de "polacos", ya que  consideraban a esta última forma como despectiva. Sería algo similar a lo que ocurre con los sudamericanos, cuando se los llama "sudacas". Así que mas allá de la discusión galicismo "si", galicismo "no", la opinión de las personas que nacieron en ese suelo, sería la que debiera prevalecer. Por eso, para mí son poloneses, y aunque esté aceptado y se emplea la otra forma, creo que es despectiva. Con el tiempo, seguramente "sudaca", que se emplea mucho también, será aceptado como otra forma diferente al gentilicio sudamericano, pero siempre seguirá siendo despectivo.
Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Penyafort

A juzgar tanto por el mapa de diccionarios de la RAE como por el CORDE, el uso de *polaco *es anterior y más frecuente que el de _polonés_, que parece haber entrado en la lengua hace poco más de siglo y medio. Lo cual lleva a pensar que, como han dicho, es más probable que se trate de un galicismo que de influencia de otro idioma ibérico.

Polaco no es despectivo, al menos no lo es en su uso referido a alguien o algo "de Polonia". El -aco no tiene su origen en el sufijo despectivo, sino en el mismo _Polak _polaco, que añade el sufijo gentilicio -ak a la palabra _pole _"campo". Por lo que viene a querer decir "campestre" o "llanero" -el corazón de Polonia, entre Poznan y Varsovia, es principalmente un llano-. Además, en portugués también encontramos _polaco_, y _polacco _en italiano, incluso _polaque _en francés, aunque no rivalice con _polonais_; y claro está, el _Pollack _inglés.


----------

